# Name that breed



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I had my new baby out to play this evening and thought I would post a picture and see if everyone can immediately guess her breed. :???She is 2 weeks old.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Alpine? She's pretty


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Sable or Alpine.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:yeahthat


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

And here is my new buckling of the same breed.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

NICEY NICE Lanell! Love my alpines They are the spark that goes with the sizzle of our nubians. Hope you love them just as much.
Tam


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I feel bad now. This was a trick question.
Because here is the sire of both of those kids. And I thought the buckling was an Alpine too when I first saw him. Heck I thought the doeling was a Toggenburg.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

So they ARE sables! LOL! Good one Lanell Still like that fella anyway.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

My first thought was Alpine, but then I knew that was too easy. I figured she had something up her sleeve.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have always loved the sables so when a couple of Texas breeders had these pop up this spring I jumped at the chance to add sables to my little herd. With my luck I will breed sable to sable and get snow white kids.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I would have guessed the doeling a Tog, the buckling an Alpine and the sire a Saanan. :/

Guess I'm gonna have to research Sables a bit, cuz I ain't got a clue! LOL


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

They are pretty babies.
Necie - Sables are colored Saanens. They crop up in herds of Saanens if both parents are color carriers. The one and only Saanen I've owned was a color carrier as was her sire. When I bred her back to her sire, she gave me a black buckling. Back then, Sables had to be registered as grades, so I couldn't register the buckling. I sent him to the auction. The same buck that sired my goats sired a doe that looked alot like the one pictured here.


----------



## Creamers (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought Alpine, too - lol


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Very nice sables - would be my next choice of a goat fur sure.


----------



## nitrospeed16 (Aug 25, 2010)

adillenal said:


> And here is my new buckling of the same breed.


You fooled me pretty good on the second pic (the buckling)!! His head is very alpine-ish.


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought alpine too.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Those are good looking Sables!
I had a Saanen Buckling born white this year out of a 100% Saanen doe and sire. When he was about 3 to 4 weeks old he looked like one of the other kids had been jumping him, since his shoulders were turning a bit brownish/reddish. Then his hind got that same coloring and after a better inspection.......nope, that was no dirt! He is now definitely colored, very cool looking with reddish shoulders and hips. Since he's big, very good looking and comes out of a line with a lot of milk, I think I'm going to keep him as a herd buck for non-registered milkers. He should be able to improve them in the area of size and milk production. I wonder if I should register him as a sable (even though, as mentioned above he is out of a 100% Saanen line) or just leave him unregistered.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments on my new sables. 
Trysta - Both of my new sables are from Saanen parents so you can register him as a sable. Then anything would be at least Experimental or 50% something. 

I had a snow white Lamancha doeling born this spring that has just finished turning apricot and she is registered cream but as least the color doesn't matter in LaManchas. She surprised me.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I have been trying to decide what breed I'm going to add to my herd in a couple of years. I was thinking Lamancha but now I might be thinking Sable. You can show them right? Are there many in our area?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Jamie,
Yes, you can show them but in our area they would most likely be in the AOP class. Most of my Saanen breeder friends do not want them and don't keep them. I am the odd one out here. Further North there are more sables.


----------



## Loden Farms (Dec 21, 2010)

When I first saw the pic of the doeling, I immediately thought... She got a Togg baby! (You know that's what I want next, lol) So, what are Sables? I always thought they were all an apricot type color?? I guess I'm totally lost on that breed, lol! Are they just a colored baby that comes out of a Saanen?


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

YES - do sables.  You'd get the sweet saanen personality and lots of milk with some color variations.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Loden Farms said:


> When I first saw the pic of the doeling, I immediately thought... She got a Togg baby! (You know that's what I want next, lol) So, what are Sables? I always thought they were all an apricot type color?? I guess I'm totally lost on that breed, lol! Are they just a colored baby that comes out of a Saanen?


And that coloring is the only sable coloring I had ever seen. The Alpine looking buck is a new experience for me.

But basically, the sable is a kid that shows up from saanen parents, then you have a sable and can go from there. Thery are now considered a separate breeed by ADGA and once a sable always a sable. I love the saanen personality and docile nature so the sable will be fun with some surprise coloring each time. No telling what I will have eventually. I have also seen the "peach" colored sables. Forgot about seeing them a couple of years ago.


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

I have been looking to add a sable to our herd but they are hard to find anywhere close to me.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Sooo, just wondering: what if a Sable doe, bred by a Sable sire has a white kid? Would that be possible? Would it still be a Sable? I guess, 'cause you can't suddenly make it a Saanen again out of registered Sables. 

I am so glad someone mentioned 'that sweet Saanen personality'. I thought it was just me, but even though I like almost any breed of dairy goat, I just can't help loving the Saanens most. I think they are absolutely gorgeous and so great to work with. Where other goats seem to be your kids in the way you have to handle them, Saanens seem more like your partners: they work with you!


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

A Sable X Sable that results in white offspring goes into the books as a grade saanen. It doesn't seem fair in my mind but thats what the rules are.

Ray


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Rambar Ranch said:


> A Sable X Sable that results in white offspring goes into the books as a grade saanen. It doesn't seem fair in my mind but thats what the rules are.
> 
> Ray
> 
> Oh, hmm, makes no sense to me either, but thanks for the info!!!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

True Ray. That is the once a sable always a sable. I am afraid I will get white from my sables but here's hoping for color. A saanen can have a sable but a sable can't have a saanen regardless of color. 
There would be my entries for the RG class.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

adillenal said:


> Jamie,
> Yes, you can show them but in our area they would most likely be in the AOP class. Most of my Saanen breeder friends do not want them and don't keep them. I am the odd one out here. Further North there are more sables.


So what you are saying is that they are cheap? My husband will like that! So if you are in an AOP class then you can't get points for CH can you?


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

AOP does get points toward CH. 

Sables are generally in AOP as there still aren't enough to make sanction by themselves. Bit tough to even sanction Jrs. sometimes when your Sables throw white kids....Back to the Saanen grade.

We had a beautiful peach colored Sable (liked her much better than my black Sables) and when I bred her to a Saanen buck (Des Ruhigestelle Eins) we got a white kid. She will be shown in the Recorded Grade class and I will just keep breeding up to American Saanen. Peaches was soooo nice (as is her daughter, Pizzazz) that it will be well worth it.


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

Ok, now I've never shown before. What is the AOP class? And any idea as to why a sable x sable white kid has to be registered as a grade?

And I would have guessed alpine too!


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

AOP stands for All Other Purebreds. Its a catch-all class to try to have everyone a place to show their breed. The reasoning behind the sable X salbe and white being a registered grade is that is the way they set it up when they allowed the Sable breed to come into being. The only reasoning I can come up with is that the saanen breeders want to get the colored genes outof the saanen breed completely thus allowing the ******** to go out but never come back in. 

Ray


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

The Saanen breeders that I associate with all seem to try to get rid of a sable quickly if it is born on their farm. Sort of like a stigma or something. I almost did not get the pretty alpiney looking buck because he is out of an expensive out of state saanen buck.

NOT cheap but affordable if you happen to be standing around at the right place at the right time like I was. Maybe if several of us Texas folks have sables we can make a show official once a year at least.


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

Ok, now you Saanen breeders please don't shoot me.....but I think that a little color in the herd would be a nice thing. Ok, I'm ducking!

And thanks for the explanations Ray!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

:naughty


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

Sorry Sherrie! :biggrin


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Now for years I had Saanens and an all white LaMancha herd. About 6 years ago I bought a new white LaMancha buck and his offspring were either white or a beautiful black and tan so I now have color BUT I love the Sables and their variety. S oooo I no longer have an all white herd.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

So if an AOP class has more than 10 entries then it is official? Why not show all breeds that don't make the numbers as AOP? 

I'm not ready to add a breed right now because I'm just starting out with my nubians, but in a few years I think I'll get a sable!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes, it requires 10 to be official like any other. The AOP class at Weatherford had Oberhasli and Sable. No more shows for me this year except state fair and it does not have an AOP class or sables so I will have to wait for an AOP class at Houston or Weatherford next year.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I wish we had more shows this summer =( Have you signed up for state fair yet? The website has tons of dead links.


----------



## Loden Farms (Dec 21, 2010)

:yeahthat I know, I couldn't make heads or tails of it (on entry deadlines, etc., etc.) :/ 
I read through the older stuff on there about last years entries... but still left me with lots of :???


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

They need a class on signing up for that crazy show!


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I have always loved the Sables, even way before they were registerable as themselves and not hidden in the manure pile or worse. I would love to get a small herd of them. I just don't like all that white! I LIKE color!!!!!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I am with Sully.

And the State Fair will have more info soon. I think Sept 1 is the deadline. Closer to then it all comes together. And it is actually easy when all of the links are working. You register online and when you get to the gate to checkin all of your "stuff" is handed to you then. You do have to have health papers and send in a form with your SS# so they can pay you your premiums.


----------

